# Dilema...



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

The wife gave me the OK to do A upgrade to the Rubicon this check. I don't know if I want to order a lift for it or a snorkel kit. I will say that since I have put the Outlaws on it the only times I have been stuck it was because I was sitting on frame, but on the other hand I made myself a little nervous on the last trip to DSO with some high water. I still had a few inches before my intake went under but it made me nervous. What would you guys do if you were in my position?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Snorkel! I go around stuff on my Rincon because I don't want to swamp it. On my snorkeled Rancher I would go through anything without worrying about it. Snorkel is good insurance


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*agree*

I agree with INTOTHEBLUE (did I say that outloud lol) to many times I have dove into what appeared to be a small hole and the next thing I knew I was floating...... do both ... honey the ATV shop had a dang good sale buy a set of tires get a snorkel kit free .... for a cold beer I will keep my mouth shut!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*another note*

Hey Hotrod I know some of the Hondas are real eay to snorkel yourself like my sons 420, is the Rubicon that easy? If it is he can get away with a few dollars worth of stuff from Home Depot!!!!!


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gonzo, that's exactly what I started thinking about. So I ordered the lift from Highlifter. They said it will be here tomorrow and then I think I am going to build my own snorkel. Next is some bigger tires. Right now I'm running on 26" Outlaws but I think I am going to go with some 28" Terminators next. The Outlaws ride rough at low speeds and it's starting to get old. Want something a little more trail friendly


----------

